# Rigging Another Jet Ski For Fishing



## JetSkiBrian (Jun 1, 2009)

A little over a month ago I bought a 2000 Sea Doo LRV. I have rigged a couple of Yamaha SUV 1200's the last couple of years so this time I thought I would try a different one. The LRV is actually a little bigger than my SUV.

Yamaha SUV 

Length 151.6" 
Width 59.5 " 
Weight 816 lbs 
Fuel 18.5 gals 
Storage 117 gals 
Engine 1200cc,3 cly, 2 stroke 135hp 

Sea Doo LRV

Length 155.5"
Width 61.5"
Weight 960 lbs
Fuel 25 gals
Storage 180 gals 
Engine 951cc, 2cly, 2 stroke 130hp

So it is bigger with more storage and fuel capacity, it also has a large platform over the rear wing compartments. The horse power is comparable. They are both considered 4 person PWC's. Most of the time it will be just me on it so no matter how I rig it weight will not be an issue.
I am going to rig it for fishing and diving. The pipework will be similar to my yamaha but I know I want to try some different things as well. That is the great thing about custom fabrication, I can have things put exactly where I want. I plan on Albert of Martins Custom Structures in Gloucester Va. doing the work. He does excellent welding and give me a lot great ideas.
It is all in the planning stages now but I am always open to suggestions, so if anyone thinks I should try something specific,let me know. Here are some pictures of the Sea Doo LRV. I have already cleaned it up, removed all of the factory decals and put a couple coats of wax on it.I am also showing some pictures of the two Yamaha SUV's that I already have rigged.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Man what a fleet Brian , this makes 4 now right , one of these days I might be able to get one LOL 
keep up the good work


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Sounds like a business. Buy em rig em sell em.............Money maker Brian is!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

We're gonna start calling your place Brian's Jet Ski City


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome.


----------



## JetSkiBrian (Jun 1, 2009)

I have not tried to sell any yet. My wife says I am a jet ski hoarder. Ha! Thanks for the replies.


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

They seem to be getting bigger and bigger? Is there a reason for this? (Hmmm) I've noticed fish getting bigger too .. LOL


----------

